# Audi TT 3.2 Turbo DSG With 615hp



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Don't know if this has been posted, It hasnt come up in the search function...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Audi TT 3.2 liter turbo received its upgrades from German tuner Rothe Motorsport. The list of modifications is huge, therefore we won't bore you with the full spec.

Among the modifications that produce this power is a Garrett GT35RS turbocharger and a Rothe-based T07 turbocharger, boosted to 1.2 and 1.1 bar, an aluminum intake manifold, an aluminum intercooler and a carbon fiber airbox. Rothe have strengthened the DSG transmission to cope, added a 89mm stainless steel exhaust system with Capristo tips and fitted Bilstein B16 Coilovers to allow a 50mm lower ride height.

Wheels are ATS Super Light (black anodized) in 9×19 ET48 with 245/35 Pirelli P-Zero tyres. The carbon fiber bodywork includes a new bonnet, fenders, a TT-RS spoiler, front splitter, varbon air intake blades, rear spoiler, skirts, diffuser, grille and bumper.

For the full spec, feel free to head check Audiblog.nl. It's for sale (Was?) at the moment for € 69,900 with 72,904km on the clock and a € 140,000 original build price!









-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll be doing the same mods to my TTR later this year 

Very nice car.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Left hand drive, boooooo....


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Patrizio72 said:


> Left hand drive, boooooo....


My steering wheel will be on the correct side :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I would be interested to see the DSG spec
Steve


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

A nice back seat delete! But not a huge fan of the half car black-half car carbon look. Would rather go all carbon!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I couldn't justify a CF front end as the panels are light enough anyway.
Steve


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

This would be too fast for me, i would be dead within half an hour!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Bit of a bargain for a car that runs perfectly and has down for a few years, when you look at what some people have spent on tuning and the cars always seem to have issues, where this one doesn't. Ceramic brakes as well 8)


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Think Rothe is planning a BT kit for the TTRS as well 

Rumours say....


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

This forum is too tempting... always makes me want to spend more lol


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> I would be interested to see the DSG spec
> Steve


Agree there Steve. The DSG on mine is the only thing I am concerned about when it comes to modding the V6.

How do you find reliability on your Turbo? What are you boosting?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

JETLAG said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I would be interested to see the DSG spec
> ...


After a few challenges with software and a few components, she is coming back together now and will be back on the road soon.
She has been fully stripped down and the turbo and associated components don't need anything doing to them apart from Zircotec heat coating. Ive only been running 1.2 bar boost whilst the clutch has been slipping but once the new clutch is installed she is capable of running 1.8 bar.
Steve


----------



## itfben (May 13, 2011)

proper engine spec list please...


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> This forum is too tempting... always makes me want to spend more lol


 :lol: ... true


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

is there a video of this beast running? ... would love to hear the exhaust note


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

TT-REX said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > This forum is too tempting... always makes me want to spend more lol
> ...


+1


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## itfben (May 13, 2011)

i really want to see an in depth spec of this car


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

XXX


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

R5T said:


> itfben said:
> 
> 
> > i really want to see an in depth spec of this car
> ...


That's not enough info from a technical side..that is the sales spec.
Steve


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > itfben said:
> ...


Yip. It seems this beast has twin turbo? Im curious to see what was done to the DSG box to handle the power.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I doubt it is a twin setup as HPA would use 28s and even fitting 1 35 in there is tight. Maybe it's a GT35 hybrid like mine.
Steve


----------

